# Sable or regular?



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Always had German shepherds that were traditional blk and tan and found a sable German shepherd that I might get ,can u tell me the difference besides coat?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sables are uglier. People are more likely to pet your black and tan and run from your Sable. 

Also Google German Shepherd show line vs working line 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

What?? Sables are gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> Sables are uglier. People are more likely to pet your black and tan and run from your Sable.
> 
> Also Google German Shepherd show line vs working line
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


what? i thought my sables were cute. i guess i'll just rid of them now. this sucks!


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sables are European working line dogs. Black and tans are usually (not always) West German and American show lines.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You can have a sable color in any line, including american show line.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have yet to an ugly sable. that being said, i would not make color a priority in choosing a puppy.


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

Running from a sable might not be a bad thing, lol





boomer11 said:


> Sables are uglier. People are more likely to pet your black and tan and run from your Sable.
> 
> Also Google German Shepherd show line vs working line
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> Sables are uglier. People are more likely to pet your black and tan and run from your Sable.
> 
> Also Google German Shepherd show line vs working line
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Earlier today, I saw some runners. "We are running away from the sable!" they shouted and I followed them at the fastest speed. 
Long story short, if you don't like your sable puppy, I have no choice but to take it ASAP...
Back to the OP: Its important to take a dog that suits your lifestyle and comes from a good breeder.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No difference other than the color. Sables do occur more often in working lines so make sure the dogs you had before weren't show line, then there's going to be a big difference.

Kinda funny people are going on about running away from sables. My last female was gold sable, beautiful girl but she was fierce. Everyone gravitated towards her and away from my black and red boy. He's a charm but he's got those eyes...


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

How could anyone run away from a face like this


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

If you are just looking for a pet both lines would make great pets. Just go to a good breeder. Doesn't really matter the color because you are going to fall in love with the dog either way. Temperment is key because it's harder to fall in love with a dog thats skittish or aggressive. 

I'm only half joking about the ugly thing. All my friends thought my black and tan was prettier than my dark Sable. I also found people were more willing to come up and ask to pet my black/tan and not so much my Sable. Heck I'm sure a couple of people don't even know he's a German Shepherd. I love the fierce look though. I just tell him to sit still in the front yard. Keeps all the salesman away.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

I prefer sables, solely based on color. I've grew up with a gorgeous black and tan. But, personally, sables get my gander.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I prefer sables personally.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I LOVE my sable boy!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think the colour really influences the looks of the gsd. It is just based on your preference. I have seen many ugly and scary-looking black and tans and adorable sables, though I personally prefer the black and tans. But that's probably because mine is black and tan. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

who buys a dog based on what other people think? Btw my sable girl looks stunning. I brought her to a local german showline shutz trainer and he said shes one of the best conformation working lines hes seen.


----------



## awmp (Feb 20, 2013)

You are correct, my wife saw the sable and asked what kind of dog it was, I started laughing and told her it was a german shepherd. 




boomer11 said:


> If you are just looking for a pet both lines would make great pets. Just go to a good breeder. Doesn't really matter the color because you are going to fall in love with the dog either way. Temperment is key because it's harder to fall in love with a dog thats skittish or aggressive.
> 
> I'm only half joking about the ugly thing. All my friends thought my black and tan was prettier than my dark Sable. I also found people were more willing to come up and ask to pet my black/tan and not so much my Sable. Heck I'm sure a couple of people don't even know he's a German Shepherd. I love the fierce look though. I just tell him to sit still in the front yard. Keeps all the salesman away.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

scarfish said:


> what? i thought my sables were cute. i guess i'll just rid of them now. this sucks!



I will take them off of your hands! They are so adorable!


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Sables are uglier. People are more likely to pet your black and tan and run from your Sable.
> 
> Also Google German Shepherd show line vs working line
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What?!! You can't tell me that this is ugly! Look at how handsome he is  (To each thier own, though)



I will agree that people tend to run away from him more often than not. He looks fierce and many people think he's a wolf cross.  

My old black and tan guy got a lot more friendly attention than my sable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I much prefer sables over black/tans.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

That's funny. Everyone I meet on our walks says "She's georgeous! Can I pet her"?
No one is running away


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I just can't get used to the idea of fur coats made out of sables....so I'm not a big fan of sables....I'm glad my pooch is a black/red...never heard of them making fur jackets out of them yet.

SuperG


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I love sables! I guess first step is if you want a pet GSD or a working GSD and go from there.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

SuperG said:


> I just can't get used to the idea of fur coats made out of sables....so I'm not a big fan of sables....I'm glad my pooch is a black/red...never heard of them making fur jackets out of them yet.
> 
> SuperG


sables (for coats) are members of the weasel family, not sable dogs


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> sables (for coats) are members of the weasel family, not sable dogs



So there is a variation of a GSD called a weasel?? Probably a German word I am unfamiliar with......


SuperG


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no, sable fur coats are made from the Sable, a member of the weasel family










not


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I might admit that I have threatened to turn him into a fur coat when he is exceptionally annoying. 

Or a rug


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This sable can keep me warm anytime! 








So can this Black and Tan


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> no, sable fur coats are made from the Sable, a member of the weasel family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The breeder which produced the GSD/ weasel variant in the top picture should really get out of the business.....or at least trim his whiskers....the dog almost looks like a Marten or mink.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> ok, I might admit that I have threatened to turn him into a fur coat when he is exceptionally annoying.
> 
> Or a rug



AHA !!!!!!!


SuperG


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The original Rin Tin Tin from France was a sable. Only in the 50s with the TV series did they go to a light pigment black and tan so the dog would show up better on the old black and white screens.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

So they used subtitles in the first Rin Tin Tin episodes ?


SuperG


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Of course they did, they were silent movies.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines of subtitles in English so we could understand what Rin Tin Tin was saying since he was French.....

SuperG


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats what happened, when he barked he said 'Oooh la la" and they edited it to "ruff"


----------

